# Hoy comencé el día, estudiando Alemán



## hmbernalu

I will diesen Satz übersetzen:

"Hoy comencé el día, estudiando Alemán"

mein Versucht:

"Heute habe ich den Tag begonnen, gerade dabei Deutsch zu lernen"

Ist das gut oder?
Danke!!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo hmbernalu 

Ich bin mir mit den spanischen Verbformen noch nicht sicher, deshalb gilt mein Vorschlag nur unter Vorbehalt:

"Heute habe ich den Tag damit begonnen, Deutsch zu lernen."

Ich hoffe auf Korrektur... (Sowka, quien comenzó el día estudiando español )


----------



## GNK

Hallo hmbernalu und Sowka,

ich finde die von Sowka vorgeschlagene Übersetzung treffend. 

Deine Hoffnung auf Korrektur, Sowka, erfüllt sich daher nicht  .


----------



## newg

Sowka said:


> "Heute habe ich den Tag damit begonnen, Deutsch zu lernen."


----------



## hmbernalu

Sowka said:


> Hallo hmbernalu
> 
> "Heute habe ich den Tag damit begonnen, Deutsch zu lernen."



OK, danke

kann ich deshalb schreiben:

"Heute habe ich damit aufgewacht, an Diana zu denken"

"Sie ging die Treppe hinauf, gerade dabei zu weinen" Hier will ich sagen, dass sie die Treppe hinauf ging, mit Tränen im Gesicht

Ist das gut oder schlecht?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## capials

Achtung , Diana  ist meine Frau. 
"Sie ging die Treppe hinauf, mit Tränen in den Augen.(Beweis dafür daß sie weinte)
Auf Englisch :Bei Tagesanfang  dachte ich an Diana.


----------



## hmbernalu

Dann, Bei Tagesanfang dachte ich an Diana Torres. Viel besser, nicht wahr?

Danke capials, grüße


----------



## Liana

hmbernalu said:


> OK, danke
> 
> kann ich deshalb schreiben:
> 
> "Heute habe ich damit aufgewacht, an Diana zu denken"
> 
> "Sie ging die Treppe hinauf, gerade dabei zu weinen" Hier will ich sagen, dass sie die Treppe hinauf ging, mit Tränen im Gesicht
> 
> Ist das gut oder schlecht?
> Danke im Voraus


 
Heute bin ich damit aufgewacht, an Diana zu denken. 
Gut hört sich das nicht an in diesem Satz. 

Sie ging weinend die Treppe hinauf. (das dürfte dem entsprechen, was du sagen willst)
Sie ging mit Tränen im Gesicht die Treppe hinauf.


----------



## kunvla

Hoy comencé el día estudiando alemán.
Heute habe ich den Tag mit dem Deutschlernen begonnen.

Hoy (me) desperté pensando en Diana.
Heute *bin* ich mit (den) Gedanken an Diana aufgewacht.

Ella subió / subía la escalera llorando.
Sie ging weinend die Treppe hinauf. Sie ist mit Tränen im Gesicht die Treppe hinaufgegangen.


----------

